# Apex Predator (Myles Colley) VS. Apex Predator (Mako)



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Caught this on video Thursday while fishing the Invitational aboard the Commotion. 

Pretty cool ending from the Apex Predator!

http://community.anglertube.com/_Apex-Pedator-VS-Apex-Predator/video/613447/31348.html


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

When we harpooned the fish he actually broke the cable but it was still pretty awesome...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

haha I was fishing on the c-dawg with myles dad and we pulled up right as the fish jumped and popped the harpoon cable. glad ya'll got the video up


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that is badass!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Jump!Wish there were some landmarks to determine the location. Good Job, Guys! :letsparty


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is truely bad ass!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome. To this day, I haven't found anything that can replace seeing a mako jump. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

damnit ...i cant get it to play....says i need to upgrade flash player...i try to upgrade and its a blank white screen...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *HighCotton (4/19/2009)*Awesome Jump!Wish there were some landmarks to determine the location. Good Job, Guys! :letsparty




just cruise down the beach cobia fishing....we spotted one about the same size down by the s curves but couldn't get a hook to bury in her before she went down. I'm pretty sure that the quicktime fish was spotted in the same fashion.



BTW we spotted our fish the same day that quicktime hooked this one up. so they're definately showing up as i heard reports of a couple more being seen that day also


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i get this white screen

http://serve.a-widget.com/kickFlash/scripts/expressInstall2.swf?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

excellefreakinsweeeetcool.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i just watched it again, and that fish got waaayyy up in the damn air. simply incredible


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats awesome Craig. Thanks for posting the video


----------



## chaljo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is crazy, where they Cobia fishing?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bad ass.

Yes, they were cobia fishing. So was the mako.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (4/19/2009)*Thats awesome Craig. Thanks for posting the video


No problem...The Mako was the highlight of my weekend! Still trying to get the bad taste out of my mouth :sick from watching the hooks pull on the fish we needed right next to the boat!! Can't win them all I guess :banghead

All things considerred, its always a good time fishing with my buddies aboard the Commotion!

Craig


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (4/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HighCotton (4/19/2009)*Awesome Jump!Wish there were some landmarks to determine the location. Good Job, Guys! :letsparty
> ...


Looked like the portifino towers behind.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was aboard the C-Dawg and got to see that jump with my own eyes! It was pretty incredible. Awesome video guys!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

mow thats what i talking about! i need to get me some of that action! way cool!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

That JCW is one fine film maker...


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome footage nice to seehim coming out of the water.

Theymust be following the ling migration. Super Job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TURTLE (4/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (4/19/2009)*
> ...


Yep, stuck out like a sore thumb... Was my feeble attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

wicked cool vid. thanks guys


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome video.

I'd hate to have one of those beasts jump in the boat.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yet one more reason I DONT SWIM IN THE GULF! Pretty awesome video


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

that is sick:takephoto


----------

